# success rates Eugin dIVF



## emalia (Feb 7, 2007)

hello ladies, 
Does anybody know the current pregnancy/ live birth rate for donor IVF at Eugin?
thankyou
Amelie


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

hi
I would also be interested..on their website it says 49% which is good considering its 49% positive at the ultrasound stage (not just at the blood/urine test stage as I understand)
Nikki


----------

